# Materials Opinions.



## keepadryhead (May 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I've done some searches at this forum and found mixed opinions, but few are recent. So I'd like to ask for current opinions on:
Deck-Armor vs. Tiger Paw vs. Shingle-Mate
and
StormGuard vs. WeatherWatch XT vs. WeatherWatch
TIA.


----------

